# How to Print from one network (house) to another network (house)



## sm100378

Hello,

I have two locations.  In one, I have one laptop that has internet capability.  In the other, I have another location that has a computer that has my Brother MFC-7345N attached.  It also allows sharing of printer use, so if I was there, I could print from my laptop wirelessly with no problems.  Both locations are using windows 7 ultimate.  

I am wondering how I can print my document on my laptop to my other location which has the printer I want to print to.  I realize this has something to do with an IP address, I just have not been trained in this yet. 

I really appreciate any help!

Thanks,
SM


----------



## johnb35

I believe you would have to set up a VPN.  I'm sure someone else will chime in though.


----------



## sm100378

johnb35 said:


> I believe you would have to set up a VPN.  I'm sure someone else will chime in though.





Thank you.  I have heard of VPN (Virtual Private Network).  Do I do this at the location of the printer?  How do I do this?  Can you supply a URL that is self explainatory?


Thanks again!


----------



## johnb35

I'm not familiar with VPN's so thats why I said someone else will post about how to do this.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm a little busy right now, but I'll chime in with my bit in a little while.

EDIT: Okay, so your best and safest route is to do a VPN, as port forwarding is a bit risky and you're better safe than sorry.

Follow this guide here to set up your VPN. You'll need to create the VPN on the host computer (with the printer) and just configure the VPN for the outgoing connection on the remote computer.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/210562/how_to_set_up_vpn_in_windows_7.html

Once that is all set up, you should be able to print to your Brother printer. However, I need to know some things first:

When you have your laptop in the same location as the printer, do you print to it over the network [through the wireless] or by some other mean?


----------



## sm100378

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm a little busy right now, but I'll chime in with my bit in a little while.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, so your best and safest route is to do a VPN, as port forwarding is a bit risky and you're better safe than sorry.
> 
> Follow this guide here to set up your VPN. You'll need to create the VPN on the host computer (with the printer) and just configure the VPN for the outgoing connection on the remote computer.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/210562/how_to_set_up_vpn_in_windows_7.html
> 
> Once that is all set up, you should be able to print to your Brother printer. However, I need to know some things first:
> 
> When you have your laptop in the same location as the printer, do you print to it over the network [through the wireless] or by some other mean?





When I am in the same room with both computers, I can print wirelessly from laptop to Brother MFC via the router, not a print server as there is no need for one.


----------



## voyagerfan99

sm100378 said:


> When I am in the same room with both computers, I can print wirelessly from laptop to Brother MFC via the router, not a print server as there is no need for one.



Okay so once you get the VPN set up you should be able to print to the printer without changing anything. Let me know if you can't and I'll help you out again.


----------



## Geoff

You can do it without a VPN using IPP (internet printing protocol) and a DNS host such as DynDNS.


----------

